# משחקים לחתולים!



## Myu (31/5/04)

משחקים לחתולים! 
האם מישהו מכיר משחק שלא נמאס לחתולים? מיו שלי הוא חתול שובב ואוהב משחקים,אבל אחרי יום-יומיים הוא זונח את צעצועיו,פשוט אי אפשר לעמוד בקצב!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 בתודה מראש גל


----------



## יוקה (31/5/04)

תני לו כל פעם רק אחד או שניים 
את היתר תחביאי ורק אחת לכמה זמן תחליפי. זה עשוי לעבוד. כדור פינג פונג משעשע אותם מאוד וגם מצביע לייזר, ובלבד שלא תכווני לעיניים שלו (וגם לא לשך. יש סכנה אמיתית לעוורון).


----------



## cwen (31/5/04)

צעצוע חדש וזול שגיליתי - גוגואים 
זה מגיע בתור תוצר לוואי של המשמש, וכמה כאלה כבר נעלמו לי בכל מיני מקומות. אבל אצלי בבית העכברים הם עדיין מקום ראשון ולא מעורער ביחד עם כדור הגומי. יותר ממצביע הלייזר.


----------



## °•°שווה לתשובה°•° (31/5/04)

לדעתי המצביע לייזר פשוט מדהים../images/Emo70.gif 
איך שהם משחקים


----------



## Myu (31/5/04)

תודה! 
אנסה את המשחקים שהצעתם!! נראה לי שהגוגואים יעבדו,הוא "מת" על דברים במשתגלגלים!! תודה גל


----------



## ד ו מ י נ ו (1/6/04)

אצלי הצעצוע הפופלרי לאחרונה הוא 
עכבר שנתלה על משקוף של דלת. אפילו מולי מוכנה להזיז את כפותיה עבורו.


----------



## קרני4 (1/6/04)

מכירה את העכבר. מאוסי "בוכה"../images/Emo10.gif 
כאשר הוא לא יכול להוריד את העכבר. כעבור כמה קפיצות מאוסי התיישב על הרצפה והתחיל ליילל לכיוון העכבר התלוי למעלה. הורדתי את העכבר קצת ומאוסי ניסה להוריד אותו לרצפה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כשלא הצליח כי העכבר תלוי החל מאוסי ל"בכות" שוב כשהוא יושב על הרצפה מול העכבר. הורדתי את החוט ונתתי למאוסי את העכבר. איך מולי מגיבה כאשר היא לא מצליחה לתפוס את העכבר? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרני


----------



## ד ו מ י נ ו (1/6/04)

משום מה לא כרוך תסכול בעניין- 
מולי מסתפקת בעמידה במקום, דומינו בדרך כלל תופסת אותו בפה ומתחילה לרוץ - ואז כשהוא קופץ בחזרה היא מופתעת כל פעם מחדש. היא ממשיכה כך עד שהיא מתעייפת...


----------



## קרני4 (1/6/04)

../images/Emo9.gif אני מתארת לעצמי את דומינו.../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## Usagi (2/6/04)

היום אני גם קניתי לו את העכבר 
הוא מת על זה, אבל על הלייזר הוא אוהב יותר. אני תליתי את העכבר עם מסמר ולא על המשקוף כי בי ממש חיה הוא מושך את העכבר מתעלל בו מה לא, אז התלייה על המשקוף לא תעזור חחח


----------



## יוקה (1/6/04)

אצלי הן לא התלהבו, אבל - 
אגוז פקאן מרשרש עבד יפה.


----------



## עטלפית ביצות (1/6/04)

אטב כביסה 
אם כך מצב החתולים שלכן מצויין החתלתול העצלן והשמנדריק שלי לא זז למראה כלום, הדבר היחידי שמוציא אותו מגידרו זה אטב כביסה פשוט מפלסטיק שמשום מה מפריע לו בחלל הביתה והוא תוקף אותו כאילו היה חיה אכזרית המאיימת על קיומו... לכו תבינו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לאטב שלום


----------



## עטלפית ביצות (1/6/04)

הייתה=היה


----------



## עטלפית ביצות (1/6/04)

אוףףףףף....הבייתה=הבית


----------



## dsa100 (1/6/04)

גבעול עגבניה,קרטון ביצים,בלונים


----------



## cwen (1/6/04)

אטב כביסה זה אויב ידוע 
אבל ליאו שובר גם אותם, ואני חוששת שהוא יבלע את החלקים הקטנים.


----------



## smartblonda (1/6/04)

אצלינו עובד חזק כל חבל או חוט .... 
ואפילו השיער הארוך שלי הם מתחרפנים: -D


----------



## גינגיתאחת (1/6/04)

סליחה שאני נביאת זעם בקשר לחוטים 
והחבלים - אבל אני מכירה בחורה אחת שהחתול שלה בלע חוט ומת מזה... לא הצליחו להציל אותו (ניסו לנתח אותו). היזהרו והישמרו מהדברים האלה.


----------



## No name for now (1/6/04)

צעצוע דומה 
יש מעין אטבים שמשמשים לאטימת שקיות עם אוכל, החתולה שלי מאוד אוהבת לשחק איתם. לגבי הגוגואים, כיוון שהם קטנים ויאבדו (ואז החתולים משגעים אותנו שנוציא את הצעצוע שנתקע מתחת לספה/מקרר) וכנ"ל לגבי גולות (להיט היסטרי אצלינו), יש כדורי גומי קפיציים טובים, שהם מספיק גדולים כדי לא להיתקע ולהיאבד. בימים שהיו לנו כאלה, יכולנו במשך שעות להריץ את החתולה הלוך ושוב במסדרון (מה שנקרא פה ריצת באפאלו).


----------



## island living (2/6/04)

בועות סבון!!!!


----------



## bilbolim (1/6/04)

אצלי אטרקציה 
גומיות קטנות לשיער. אבל רוב הזמן הם רודפים אחד אחרי השני.


----------



## ד ו מ י נ ו (1/6/04)

|פצצהגומיות יכולות להיות משחק מסוכן 
אני אסרתי על המשחק הזה (כלומר - העלמתי את הגומיות) מאז ששמעתי על חתול שבלע והיה צריך לעבור ניתוח אחר כך.


----------



## יוקה (1/6/04)

מסכימה לגמרי עם דומינו. 
נושי אכלה פעם גומיה ולמזלנו פלטה אותה דרך האגזוז בכמה פעמים מורטות עצבים. היא אפילו לא שיחקה בה, אלא שכשנושי היתה פיצפונת שמתי לה קולר עם פעמון (כדי לא לדרוך עליה ולשמוע איפה היא נמצאת) שהיה גדול עליה בכמה מספרים. התקנתי שם גומיה לאחר ליפוף כפול ונושי, שנהגה לטפל בה וללקק אותה עשתה עבודה יסודית מדי ואכלה את הגומיה לרווחתה של טילי. מזל שכך נגמר. שמעתי על מקרים שנגמרו רע. לכן מאוד לא מומלץ לשחק עם גומיות, אלא אם כן הכוונה ל"סרוגות" כאלה, לקוקיות.


----------



## bilbolim (2/6/04)

ניראה לי אתן מתכוונות 
לגומיות רגילות, אני מדברת על גומיות לשיער, איך אפשר לבלוע גומייה לשיער?!


----------



## bilbolim (2/6/04)

ועוד משחק ששימי חולה עליו 
קשה להסביר את זה אבל שאני עולה במדרגות יש קטע שבו היא עומדת מאחורי המעקה (לא איפה שנופלים אני לא יכולה להסביר בדיוק...) והיא שולחת כאפות, עולים עוד קומה והיא רצה שוב לאותו מקום למעלה, היא בכלל אוהבת להבהיל ככה אנשים שלא יודעים שהם הולכים לחטוף כאפה, אני כבר רגילה לזה.


----------



## f e l i n e (2/6/04)

נאצ'וס נונייז עושה משהו דומה 
הוא אורב ללוסי המטפסת במעלה המדרגות ומזנק עליה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. לפעמים אני אורבת לו בחזרה, ודואגת שיראה אותי מציצה מעבר לפינה.. הוא נהיה מתוח ודרוך כולו.. מאוד משעשע.


----------



## הנמר הטורף (1/6/04)

כדאי לנסות 
זה נקרא מנקה מקטרות. רוכשים אותו ב-5 שקלים בערך בחנויות לכלי כתיבה. תיאור: זה בא בחבילה של כ-12 .... בצבעים שונים זה למעשה חוט תיל דק שמלופף עליו פרוה, זה גמיש ואפשר ליצור איתו איזה צורה שרוצים אפשר בצורת צמיד או סתם קיוצ'וץ'. והחתול שלי מטורף על המשחק הזה ותמיד חוזר רק אליו.


----------



## rakefet6 (1/6/04)

ואפשר לחבר לזה פעמון קטן 
להגברת העניין


----------



## גינגיתאחת (1/6/04)

פעמונים קטנים יכולים להוות סכנה. 
בלהט המשחק החתול יכול לבלוע את הפעמון ואז - צרות צרורות. ראו הוזהרתם.


----------



## rakefet6 (2/6/04)

את צודקת. פעמונים לבד 
זה מסוכן. הרעיון שמחברים את הפעמון למנקה המקטרות - משחילים ומסובבים את הקצה של המנקה מקטרות לתפוס את הפעמון, זה מאד חזק ככה.


----------



## ymz (1/6/04)

יו יו - משחק שמחזיק הכי הרבה זמן.


----------



## חציל חריף (1/6/04)

יש לי כמה דברים שחתולינו אוהבים 
1. שרוכים ישנים. בלי כלום או עם עכבר קשור בקצה. 2. כדורים רכים שמיועדים בד"כ לשיעורי מלאכה לילדים- קצת יותר קטנים מכדורי פינגפונג. שעירים וקופצניים. שקית של 50 יח' עולה 5 ש"ח. 3. גומיות לשיער 4. מצביע לייזר 5. חכה עם עכבר בקצה או סתם עכברים קטנים 6. מישמישים, תפוחים, עגבניות וכל פרי מתגלגל- לא היוזמה שלנו. הם גונבים לגמרי לבד. 7. אין לי הסבר לזה אבל- החתול שלנו אוהב להרביץ לפיתות. כן ממש מכות 8. נייר מקומט וכל דבר שאפשר לגלגל, לזרוק ולהרביץ לו עם כפות הרגליים אגב, העצות שלי לא מיועדות לאנשים שרוצים בית מסודר. לנו לא ממש מזיז אבל, הבית שלנו נראה כמו מגרש משחקים של חתולים


----------



## חציל חריף (1/6/04)

יש לי כמה דברים שחתולינו אוהבים 
1. שרוכים ישנים. בלי כלום או עם עכבר קשור בקצה. 2. כדורים רכים שמיועדים בד"כ לשיעורי מלאכה לילדים- קצת יותר קטנים מכדורי פינגפונג. שעירים וקופצניים. שקית של 50 יח' עולה 5 ש"ח. 3. גומיות לשיער 4. מצביע לייזר 5. חכה עם עכבר בקצה או סתם עכברים קטנים 6. מישמישים, תפוחים, עגבניות וכל פרי מתגלגל- לא היוזמה שלנו. הם גונבים לגמרי לבד. 7. אין לי הסבר לזה אבל- החתול שלנו אוהב להרביץ לפיתות. כן ממש מכות 8. נייר מקומט וכל דבר שאפשר לגלגל, לזרוק ולהרביץ לו עם כפות הרגליים אגב, העצות שלי לא מיועדות לאנשים שרוצים בית מסודר. לנו לא ממש מזיז אבל, הבית שלנו נראה כמו מגרש משחקים של חתולים


----------



## לאבלי1 (1/6/04)

../images/Emo6.gif הסיפור עם הפיתה הצחיק אותי נורא 
יש תמונה של "מכה הפיתות הסידרתי?". זה ממש מצחיק


----------



## גינגיתאחת (1/6/04)

משחקים בפיתה ../images/Emo13.gif 
אצלנו צ'סון בולבולון אוהב לרדוף אחרי חתיכות פיתה קטנות שאני משליכה לעברו. הוא פשוט דרוך ומוכן להשתולל עם חתיכת הפיתה.


----------

